# настройка разлива у аккордеона



## mulan (2 Дек 2014)

подскажите, пожалуйста, как должен быть настроен розлив у аккордеона? дочь играет и слышит очень сильную разницу между одной и второй нотой в разливных регистрах, есть ли какой-то стандарт в расхождении этих нот?
Не совсем корректно задала вопрос, уже прочитала что на разных участках клавиатуры он разный.
Тогда так: если это воспринимается как буд-то фальшивое сочетание значит настройка не верная? и нужно настраивать сами язычки?


----------



## vev (2 Дек 2014)

mulan (02.12.2014, 20:39) писал:


> подскажите, пожалуйста, как должен быть настроен розлив у аккордеона? дочь играет и слышит очень сильную разницу между одной и второй нотой в разливных регистрах, есть ли какой-то стандарт в расхождении этих нот?
> Не совсем корректно задала вопрос, уже прочитала что на разных участках клавиатуры он разный.
> Тогда так: если это воспринимается как буд-то фальшивое сочетание значит настройка не верная? и нужно настраивать сами язычки?


Есть и стандарты, но они скорее зависят о региона, в котором используется инструмент: во Франции одно, в Германии - другое. 
От минимального разлива в 5 центов до 25-30 и более центов. 
Да и в разных участках он разный. Чтобы обеспечить одинаковое количество биений в секунду в нижнем частотном диапазоне надо гораздо больше центов, а вверху меньше. Но главное, чтобы настройка нравилась.

Вообще есть мнение, что для обучения инструмент надо строить в унисон, чтобы выработать правильный слух. 

По себе скажу, что разлив выношу минут 10 не более, а дальше (какой бы он приятный не был) начинает утомлять.

А что за инструмент? Сколько голосов? Где дочь учится? Если раздражает, то конечно же надо настраивать инструмент под себя, т.е. пилить язычки голосовых планок


----------



## mulan (2 Дек 2014)

Спасибо большое за такой развернутый ответ! дочь учится в музыкальной школе в Одессе ( поступала в этом году в училище, троих обогнала по экзаменам) но не взяли ) взяли этих троих. 
Инструмент к сожалению простой ( Вельтмейстер Серино), и как теперь я понимаю такой настройке не подлежит. 
Уже пытаемся со слухом работать, то есть переключаться от более высокой настройки эл. пианино к более низкой у аккордеона, вроде привыкает. Слух очень развился, особенно перед поступлением усиленно развивали ) и теперь имеем проблемы. Но, думаю, мозг не такой глупый, научится перестраиваться. 
Разлив будет использовать по минимуму, а с язычками, ну будем разбираться. ( всмысле чего-нить напилим , не на этом , конечно, нам дали инструмент убитый поломанный как раз для изучения внутренностей)


----------



## vev (2 Дек 2014)

mulan (02.12.2014, 22:35) писал:


> Спасибо большое за такой развернутый ответ! дочь учится в музыкальной школе в Одессе ( поступала в этом году в училище, троих обогнала по экзаменам) но не взяли ) взяли этих троих.
> Инструмент к сожалению простой ( Вельтмейстер Серино), и как теперь я понимаю такой настройке не подлежит.
> Уже пытаемся со слухом работать, то есть переключаться от более высокой настройки эл. пианино к более низкой у аккордеона, вроде привыкает. Слух очень развился, особенно перед поступлением усиленно развивали ) и теперь имеем проблемы. Но, думаю, мозг не такой глупый, научится перестраиваться.
> Разлив будет использовать по минимуму, а с язычками, ну будем разбираться.


Так в чем проблема? Какой настройке не подлежит? Профессиональный настройщик сделает унисон меньше, чем за день. В Одессе хороших некоторое количество, если мне не изменяет память, есть. 

Гляньте сюда
Здесь тусуются как раз профессионалы, а хозяин сайта живет в Киеве. Позвоните Жене. Он посоветует.

А вот восстанавливать рухлядь для игры в училище я бы не стал. Пошто животину мучить ?

Vladimir Zh (02.12.2014, 22:43) писал:


> Задавшему вопрос - совет. Если нет опыта ремонта и настройки аккордеонов-баянов, лучше не лезть. Причина фальшивого звучания может быть не в голосах, в а банальной высохшей мастике. Вибрация голосовой планки даёт эффект сильной растроенности. В общем, смотреть и слушать надо.


Вот-вот! Звоните Жене


----------



## Vladimir Zh (2 Дек 2014)

На счёт центов ничего не могу сказать. Настраиваю только по слуху. У немцев ну Очень жёсткий разлив. Всегда "прибираю" под наше русское ухо. Вы не поверите, но разлив можно сделать приятным на слух. Струнная группа в симфоническом оркестре тоже не звучит в унисон. Хотя есть люди с индивидуальной непереносимостью разлива.
Тоже самое и с французским разливом. В своё время, когда работал в Театре эстрады, играл на переделанной под репертуар Супите. Сделал следующее: заменил резонаторы с гобоем и пикколо на резонаторы с двумя разливными голосами. Получилось: строевой голос - кларнет в ломаной деке на 440, один голос в прямой деке тупо прошёл на 438, а второй настроил разливом вверх. Ну и фагот в ломаной, естественно. Получился очень мягкий ненадоедливый "француз".
Задавшему вопрос - совет. Если нет опыта ремонта и настройки аккордеонов-баянов, лучше не лезть. Причина фальшивого звучания может быть не в голосах, а в банальной высохшей мастике. Вибрация голосовой планки даёт эффект сильной растроенности. В общем, смотреть и слушать надо.


----------



## mulan (2 Дек 2014)

хм, вы имеете ввиду настроить регистры без разлива? без разлива вроде все устраивает. А вот разливные имеют проблемы, спасибо за ссылочку , зарегистрируюсь


----------



## vev (2 Дек 2014)

mulan (02.12.2014, 22:45) писал:


> хм, вы имеете ввиду настроить регистры без разлива? без разлива вроде все устраивает. А вот разливные имеют проблемы, спасибо за ссылочку , зарегистрируюсь


Я имею ввиду настройку обоих кларнетов в унисон. Если именно они настроены в разлив.

Vladimir Zh (02.12.2014, 22:43) писал:


> На счёт центов ничего не могу сказать. Настраиваю только по слуху. У немцев ну Очень жёсткий разлив. Всегда "прибираю" под наше русское ухо. Вы не поверите, но разлив можно сделать приятным на слух. Струнная группа в симфоническом оркестре тоже не звучит в унисон. Хотя есть люди с индивидуальной непереносимостью разлива.


Владимир,

Уж если на то пошло, то найти абсолютно "безразливный" аккордеон практически невозможно. И сам люблю послушать французскую эстраду на разливном инструменте. Видно мне просто не попадался инструмент с разливом под мое ухо


----------



## mulan (2 Дек 2014)

*Vladimir Zh* , спасибо, за информацию, значит пойдем таки к мастеру. 
*vev* , а какие регистры являются кларнетами? ой нашла уже обозначения 
но так и не поняла где же кларнет. 
У нас с разливом выделенные 4 регистра и они типа имеют кларнет содя по обозначениям ( если я правильно поняла) а вы говорите про оба кларнета, значит их всего два?


----------



## vev (2 Дек 2014)

В Вашем случае кларнет с гобоем.


----------



## mulan (2 Дек 2014)

а-а поняла, спасибо


----------



## Vladimir Zh (3 Дек 2014)

vev (02.12.2014, 22:50) писал:


> Видно мне просто не попадался инструмент с разливом под мое ухо


Евгений, честно говоря сам не могу долго слушать не то что аккордеон с разливом, а просто баян-аккордеон в записи. А вот к живому концерту это не относится. Я уже поднимал этот вопрос на форуме. Всё дело в откровенной бездарности современных так называемых звукорежиссёров, которых пачками выпускают все кому не лень. Звук наших инструментов на записи теряет бархат, теплоту, а приобретает резкость доходящую до визгливости.


----------



## vev (3 Дек 2014)

Vladimir Zh (03.12.2014, 10:15) писал:


> vev (02.12.2014, 22:50) писал:
> 
> 
> > Видно мне просто не попадался инструмент с разливом под мое ухо
> ...


Владимир,

полностью согласен! Звукорежисеры-профессионалы попадаются не очень часто. 
Я даже Ковтуну писал в свое время по поводу работы его звукорежисеров. То, что они делают в зале, не говоря уже о записях... Ну, видимо, это всеобщая российская проблема - почти что полное отсутствие профессионалов где бы то ни было


----------



## oleg45120 (3 Дек 2014)

Vladimir Zh (03.12.2014, 10:15) писал:


> vev (02.12.2014, 22:50) писал:
> 
> 
> > Видно мне просто не попадался инструмент с разливом под мое ухо
> ...


Полностью поддерживаю! Послушайте, как записывают аккордеон на западе. Того же Фрэнка Марокко, Антонино де Люка. Сказка


----------

